# Levies--exchange rate



## MuranoJo (Aug 10, 2011)

Notice it's doing a bit better...over 7.26 tonight.   Have been holding off on paying some levies, so watching closely.


----------



## bigrick (Aug 10, 2011)

It'd be nice to have a stronger dollar again.... Maybe in my lifetime!


----------

